# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  "Утром после самоубийства я проснулась"

## Traumerei

Утром после самоубийства я проснулась.

Я принесла себе завтрак в постель. Посолила и поперчила яйца, сделала бутерброд с беконом и сыром. Стакан грейпфрутового сока. Почистила сковородку, вытерла стол. Вымыла посуду и аккуратно сложила полотенца.

Утром после самоубийства я полюбила. Не мальчишку-соседа или директора средней школы. Не бегуна и не бакалейщика, всегда забывающего положить авокадо. Я полюбила мать. То, как она сидит на полу в моей комнате, и держит в ладонях каждый камешек из моей коллекции, пока тот не потемнеет от пота. Я полюбила отца, положившего мои записки в бутылку и отправившего ее вниз по течению реки. Своего брата, когда-то верившего в существование единорогов, а теперь сидящего за партой, отчаянно пытаясь поверить, что еще существую я.

Утром после самоубийства я гуляла с собакой. Я смотрела, как вздрагивает ее хвост, когда мимо летят птицы, и как он мотается при виде кота. Я видела пустоту в ее глазах, когда она, схватив палку, возвращалась, чтобы играть дальше - но вместо меня было только небо. Я стояла рядом, когда прохожие гладили ее морду, и она таяла от их прикосновений, как однажды и от моих.

Утром после самоубийства я вернулась в соседний двор, где в два года отпечатала следы на застывающем бетоне, и увидела, что они уже исчезают. Я сорвала несколько лилий, выдрала несколько сорняков и смотрела в окно на пожилую соседку, читавшую газету с новостью о моей смерти. Я видела, как ее муж высыпал табак в кухонную раковину и принес ей утренние таблетки.

Утром после самоубийства я встречала рассвет. Апельсиновые деревья открылись, будто ладони. Соседский мальчик показал матери пальцем на единственное рыжее облачко.

Утром после самоубийства я вернулась к себе в морге и пыталась ее вразумить. Я рассказала об авокадо и камешках, о реке и родителях. Я рассказала о закатах, и о собаке, и пляже.

Утром после самоубийства я пыталась не быть мертвой. 
У меня ничего не вышло.

Мегги Ройер

----------


## Phenex.New episode

----------

----------


## charles_manson

Гуд.

----------


## Traumerei

Белый пух, горячий ветер… 
- Спишь? 
- Скажи, зачем мы здесь? 
- По секрету? 
- По секрету. 
- Спички есть? 
- Конечно, есть. 
- Чиркни спичкой, станет ясно: 
мы пришли… 
- Не надо вслух! 
- …чтобы вспыхнуть и погаснуть, 
словно тополиный пух. 
- Что ты! Тише! Будет вечер, 
чай, пирог, луна в окне, 
чашку в руки, плед на плечи… 
- Вечер - твой, а вечность - мне? 
- Вечер - наш, а вечность - к черту. 
- Чиркни спичкой. 
- Ты опять? 
- Лучше быть живым, чем мертвым, 
проще плакать, чем молчать.

----------

